# relactating for sick toddler after he's been weaned for 1 year



## elvispupy (May 21, 2004)

I would appreciate all input.

I have a 31 month old little boy (who self-weaned at 19 months) with a heart defect. We just got the word from his cardiologist that he will be going in for his repair around 6 months from now. It occurred to me that it might be beneficial to him if I could relactate and have some EBM to give him before & after the surgery.

I was hoping someone here had experience with relactating a year later and if you thought it would be worth it and point me to books or websites that would tell me how.

TIA


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

Others have relactated after going a long time without nursing. Adoptive moms breastfeed too.

Kara


----------



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

I think it would definately be worth it and that he is very lucky to have such a thoughtful mama. Check out kellymom.com and the La Leche League website for tips on relactating. I'd say look for adoptive breastfeeding tips.

Good luck, hope all goes well for your family!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I think it couldn't hurt to try. I assume you would use a pump since odds are he doesn't remember how to nurse. I would start pumping and using galactogogue herbs like fenugreek and blessed thistle, eating lots of oatmeal, etc. and see how it goes.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

I just wanted to say what a loving mother you are to want to do this.


----------



## Kaitnbugsmom (Dec 4, 2003)

I would def. give it a shot. I'm trying to relactate after 6 mos without so much as pumping myself though so I'm probably bias


----------

